
Ask HN: What daily habits help you to stay productive? - entelechy
For me it is going to the gym. What is yours?
======
sillysaurus3
What's your gym routine? Does anyone happen to know one that you can do with
just a floor mat?

Consistent productivity is really hard. Especially when it's so easy to become
addicted to social media. (HN bit me.)

One hidden feature of HN: If you go into your profile, you can set a
"noprocrast" value. It shuts down HN for you after "maxvisit" minutes, and
won't let you return for "minaway" minutes. It's probably a good thing to
enable.

~~~
entelechy
I usually do 20mins of spinning and then I spent 20mins to train rest of my
body.

I also have resistance bands that probably have been the best £20 investment
the past 2 years.

Every time I feel tired I do a couple exercises. Usually I spend around 5mins.

------
chillingeffect
Simply doing something, anything on each of my projects. Even if it's just
looking up a bunch of links and bookmarking them or measuring something.

------
leephillips
Working.

